# Need help, bit stuck in drill



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Spray the chuck down with some penetrating oil and let it sit overnight then try again.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

is this a drill/driver or a impact driver?

if its a impact driver tap the bit with a hammer a few times lightly it can loosen it up.. if its a driver bit something thats worked for me is to take a long screw and drive it into some 2x4's then back it out,, try the bit.. if its still stuck try it again in a new hole.. if that doesnt work sometimes clamping onto the bit with vise grips .. hold the vise grips and pull the drill trigger


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

get your wife to turn it to get it out! haha just kidding!


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a drill/driver drill with a cone bit stuck inside it. Im gonna try the penetrating oil and try tapping on the bit tomorrow. Ill see what happens.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

a cone bit? you mean a countersink bit or a reaming bit for making holes larger in metal..

anyhow.. if you cant get it out take it to a power tool service center, they can get it out


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

It may help if you can whack the three jaws that hold the bit into the chuck, gently.


----------

